# Rare lynx caught in Mid-Michigan



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

And now for something unusual...

https://www.wnem.com/news/rare-lynx...cle_31a1b554-4a3e-11e9-ab5c-4fcf7178aaba.html


----------



## Quack attack (Nov 9, 2015)

Why would the DNR trap a lynx but did nothing when there was a wolverine in the same area? Especially since they seem to think there is a second lynx. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

They're looking for something new to do now that they've solved the invasive species problems with their new stupid boating rules law...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

And they are thinking of releasing it...........in the UP? I wonder if it has young, that need to be cared for? It got where it was somehow, and it is very possible there are others in the area, that simply haven't been discovered. 

I say put it back where it was found, if it isn't diseased.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> And they are thinking of releasing it...........in the UP? I wonder if it has young, that need to be cared for? It got where it was somehow, and it is very possible there are others in the area, that simply haven't been discovered.
> 
> I say put it back where it was found, if it isn't diseased.


If it is a female and had mated, it probably would not have had its litter yet. They mate in February and March. It takes about two months after mating before they have their litter.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Quack attack said:


> Why would the DNR trap a lynx but did nothing when there was a wolverine in the same area? Especially since they seem to think there is a second lynx. Makes no sense to me.


Because if they didn't trap it and relocate it it would have been shot for raiding somebody's chicken coop.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Why do you think it was the only one? What distance was the sighting and trapped one? I would guesstimate 45 miles. Now they will have the cat in Detroit and going to let it loose in the upper. Just proves you can not inform the DNR on any rare sightings. They should just let the cat loose in the Argile swamp!


----------



## Quack attack (Nov 9, 2015)

I just don't get why the wolverine was handled the way it was but a lynx is handled differently. Both are basically extinct from the lower peninsula. At least lynx were once found in the lower where wolverines were never documented in the lower.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Quack attack said:


> I just don't get why the wolverine was handled the way it was but a lynx is handled differently. Both are basically extinct from the lower peninsula. At least lynx were once found in the lower where wolverines were never documented in the lower.


Wanna know how to scare a wolverine off???

Pop some balloons!!!


----------



## Quack attack (Nov 9, 2015)

Or show him a Spartan.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

And the latest - this Lynx will be "released" to the Detroit Zoo. How great is that? smh


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> And the latest - this Lynx will be "released" to the Detroit Zoo. How great is that? smh


I thought it was for evaluation to see if it really was wild, or if it'll just die if relocated to a remote area.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sorry, I stand corrected. Being transferred to the Detroit Zoo for further evaluation.

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...n-michigan-will-be-transferred-to-detroit-zoo


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> I thought it was for evaluation to see if it really was wild, or if it'll just die if relocated to a remote area.


That's the last thing I read. They are going to keep him a few days to let him calm down. Then perform a physical and evaluation. If he is stable, in good health and a "wild" lynx he will be released in the UP. 

Personally I think he got here the same way the Wolverine did a few years back.


----------



## I'd rather be fishing (Dec 19, 2016)

My guess is the dnr&e's bosses over at the NRC wanted to pet it.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Over lunch I heard a commercial from Mike Avery that he will will be interviewing the folks associated with this animal. He records his program each Thursday. It will be broadcast this week. Podcast has not been posted yet. 

https://mikeaveryoutdoors.com/podcast/


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

What’s the scoop on the wolverine you guys keep mentioning. News to me and would like to know.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Botiz said:


> What’s the scoop on the wolverine you guys keep mentioning. News to me and would like to know.


http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Ar...ichigans_Thumb_Area_wolverine_found_dead.html


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Is there any info on what it died from, and where it came from?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

S


Botiz said:


> Is there any info on what it died from, and where it came from?


https://www.mlive.com/news/bay-city/2010/09/dna_testing_shows_michigans_la.html


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Quack attack said:


> Why would the DNR trap a lynx but did nothing when there was a wolverine in the same area? Especially since they seem to think there is a second lynx. Makes no sense to me.


The dnr didn’t trap it. A landowner trapped it when it was eating chickens/geese. He thought he was doing the right thing by reporting it to the dnr instead of just releasing it from the foot hold. Now they are parading it all over the place instead of letting it be.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

How did it get here if it was not a pet? Cross over on the ice from Canada?


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

There has been a lynx terrorizing part of Gladwin Co. a couple of years ago. Don't know if they saw it last year or not. Guy heard it screaming on several occasions and saw it one night.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> There has been a lynx terrorizing part of Gladwin Co. a couple of years ago. Don't know if they saw it last year or not. Guy heard it screaming on several occasions and saw it one night.


“Terrorizing”? :lol:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Perferator said:


> “Terrorizing”? :lol:


My buddy is a full grown man and he heard it and left the woods in terror. Ha ha It also scared the hell out of the neighbor screaming at night. And then he saw it.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> My buddy is a full grown man and he heard it and left the woods in terror. Ha ha It also scared the hell out of the neighbor screaming at night. And then he saw it.


They definately have a chilling sound but not nearly as mean as a bobcat.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

The guy swears it was a lynx and not a bobcat. BUt the same guy has reported a manbeast in the area too. Sounds crazy but I saw a picture of the tracks in the snow that I gotta admit creeped me out!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> The guy swears it was a lynx and not a bobcat. BUt the same guy has reported a manbeast in the area too. Sounds crazy but I saw a picture of the tracks in the snow that I gotta admit creeped me out!


I wouldnt doubt another outdoorsman’s experiences or especially being frightened. A guy from the Charlevoix area trapped a lynx near Detour (eastern UP anyways) some 20yrs ago. The DNR then claimed no lynx in the Upper. He called the DNR and a female CO shows up, she said no trank gun was needed. She instructed Wayne to stand back and she would start petting it to calm it while he approached and released the trap. He told me this after our Wednesday night Bible study in church. He said it hit the area newspapers and I found the article on the internet but I cant find it today for some reason. Anyways, bobcats are agressive where the lynx is more docile. I have heard both in the swamp I hunt.


----------



## Quack attack (Nov 9, 2015)

The DNR had a trapper trap it for them, the landowner only reported it to the DNR. At least that's what the news story said. I think these canadian animals are getting here in the garbage trucks that dump all the canadian garbage in the thumb.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Quack attack said:


> The DNR had a trapper trap it for them, the landowner only reported it to the DNR. At least that's what the news story said. I think these canadian animals are getting here in the garbage trucks that dump all the canadian garbage in the thumb.


If they want the ride. Otherwise, up here some critters can and do cross the ice.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Quack attack said:


> The DNR had a trapper trap it for them, the landowner only reported it to the DNR. At least that's what the news story said. I think these canadian animals are getting here in the garbage trucks that dump all the canadian garbage in the thumb.


Dam never would have thought of that but I bet you are right. Don't know where the manbeasts are coming from though.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Come on, have you any idea what those trucks go through the boarder? You are talking x-rays to thermo imagining and Radiation detectors. Besides the fact that the rubbish has been separated at a centre (hey) so it passes Ontario law. Probably hitched a ride on a berg from Georgian Bay the same way the Wolverine did.


----------

